# ******* quacamole



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This actually turned out pretty good!

Ingredients
2lbs peas(Frozen and thawed is what they use,I used fresh peas,Boiled them for 4 minutes)
1 teaspoon crushed garlic
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
1/2 teaspoon cumin(I omitted this cause my wife hates cumin)
1 large tomato chopped(Iused 4 small ones out of my garden)
1 bunch green onions chopped
1/2 cup cilantro
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce(Iused 2 teaspoons cause we like a little heat)
Salt to taste(Iused 1 teaspoon)

Instructions
Blend the peas(make sure they are cool if using fresh)garlic,lime juice,and cumin in a food processor until smooth.(we have one of those ninja thingies and it worked great)

Put the mixture in a large bowl,and stir in tomato,onion,cilantro,and hot sauce.Add salt to taste.
cover and refrigerate for 30 minutes to allow flavors to come together.
Finished product


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the recipe. I'll always wanted to make it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I found out yesterday that you can eat to much pea quacamole.Sat on my throne most of the night.:twitch:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pea quacamole is bringing Republicans and Democrats together. Check this out:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/down...s-and-democrats-together/vi-AActbf7?ocid=iehp

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Pea quacamole is bringing Republicans and Democrats together. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/down...s-and-democrats-together/vi-AActbf7?ocid=iehp
> 
> .


Making another batch (using frozen peas ) to take to my nieces 4th of July shindig.Not going to say what it is and see the reactions of the people.There are 2 groups there,the upperclass,then us old hippies,we will see if it brings us together:mrgreen::grouphug:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Chef Bryan made pea quacamole on channel 2 today!8)


----------

